# My little girl is all dressed up for Christmas *pictures*



## Vickieh1981

I am sure the decorations where she is now are amazing for but here it's the best I can do.


----------



## mhazzab

Vickie that's just beautiful xxxx


----------



## Hellylou

How lovely :hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Oh Vickie! Her spot is beautiful! :flower: I'm sure she loves it :hugs: Great job Mom!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

It was quite upsetting going up there today. There is an empty grave there so I guess there will be a new baby there tomorrow :( There is a huge pile of mud dumped next to missy and things are all on the wrong babies graves - not sure how that happened.


----------



## yazoo

Beautiful. xx


----------



## due3may12

thats beautiful! xxxxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

That's lovely, great job. She'll love it. xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It is absolutely precious and beautiful XOOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

gorgeous, what you've done is lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amotherslove

thats beautiful, and awful that the things were moved around and that there is a new angel baby<3 :(


----------



## DueSeptember

*Awwwww *


----------



## mummylove

Beautiful hun


----------

